# #!*[email protected]#% Chicago!!!!



## Everything Zen (Aug 10, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/wgntv....-downtown-chicago-after-night-of-looting/amp/

If y‘all ain’t gone to Mag Mile by now. Forget it...

Why can’t these  go to Trump Tower?!    


*LIVE COVERAGE: 100 arrested after night of looting in downtown Chicago; 13 cops injured*
*
CHICAGO — Widespread damage is reported throughout Chicago after looting and rioting began around midnight Monday. 

*


----------



## meka72 (Aug 10, 2020)

All I can do is shake my head at this.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Girl I got a phone call from someone out of state asking me what was going on Downtown.. Yikes!!


----------



## Kanky (Aug 10, 2020)

Pandemic unemployment benefits have run out and people still can't find jobs, so I am expecting to see a lot of this kind of thing in the next few weeks.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 10, 2020)

My mom called me this morning appalled and wringing her hands like this makes us look bad.  I’m like we always come out “looking bad”. Who cares? 
The older generation stays on that respectability politics mess.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Kanky said:


> Pandemic unemployment benefits have run out and people still can't find jobs, so I am expecting to see a lot of this kind of thing in the next few weeks.


I believe how it all jumped off was from a “Plant” cooking up some drama to get people riled up. That person that pulled that mess in Englewood did it on purpose.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 10, 2020)

Well at least people can’t say they didn’t loot and destroy their own neighborhoods this time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> My mom called me this morning appalled and wringing her hands like this makes us look bad.  I’m like we always come out “looking bad”. Who cares?
> The older generation stays on that respectability politics mess.


My mother did the same thing! Lol


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 10, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I believe how it all jumped off was from a “Plant” cooking up some drama to get people riled up. That person that pulled that mess in Englewood did it on purpose.


Can you offer more thoughts on this?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you offer more thoughts on this?


As I was talking to my mother, I told her I believe that this wasn’t a random act in some way shape or form. I said there must have been an opportunist around at the time. Here is an article to provide a backstory. https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200809-4zlr2gvp45be7iteeyt2ylxdzq-story.html
I feel some type of way about that incident being the scapegoat for what transpired downtown Chicago. 

Black folks from Englewood would not have transportation and parking abilities to go downtown and riot to that degree without some sort of prior organizing strategies in place.  That’s why black rioters and looters tear up their own communities. They react to something right then and there.


----------



## Chromia (Aug 10, 2020)

I saw photos of a lot of the shattered glass, and the blocked streets and raised bridges to restrict access.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 10, 2020)

Ya'll mama-n'em is right to be embarrassed and bonus points if they are terrified because they should be.  Even if a plant did get the party started (which I highly doubt), are chicago ninjas klepto sheep?    I was watching videos made by looters risking covid and getting shot to steal  liquor and assorted dumb pooh in the Detroit forum I'm in.   Forget what this look like to white people? How does it look to us? If ninjas was risking life and limb to get food or necessities I could kind of root for them.  Stealing whatever shelf liquor you can reach got me in a rooting for the cops kinda mood especially since you probably go bring some covid home after celebrating the acquisition of  assorted brown drank. 

It's all so dumb.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 10, 2020)

Is it true that they raised the bridges and blocked roads to keep poor black people in their poor black neighborhoods?   If it is true then the best time move out of the area was months ago. Second best time is now.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 10, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> As I was talking to my mother, I told her I believe that this wasn’t a random act in some way shape or form. I said there must have been an opportunist around at the time. Here is an article to provide a backstory. https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200809-4zlr2gvp45be7iteeyt2ylxdzq-story.html
> I feel some type of way about that incident being the scapegoat for what transpired downtown Chicago.
> 
> Black folks from Englewood would not have transportation and parking abilities to go downtown and riot to that degree without some sort of prior organizing strategies in place.  That’s why black rioters and looters tear up their own communities. They react to something right then and there.



One of my friends had a similar theory and I definitely believe it. There were reports of Uhauls and vans with no plates pulling up downtown and loads of people getting out to loot. I saw a video of a crowd encouraging an Audi to drive through a storefront. Of course there are black Chicagoans who drive Audis but they definitely wouldn't risk it for a questionable reaction to a police shooting. 



Kanky said:


> Is it true that they raised the bridges and blocked roads to keep poor black people in their poor black neighborhoods?   If it is true then the best time move out of the area was months ago. Second best time is now.



Yes and no. There's loads of money in downtown Chicago, literally and figuratively. They raise the bridges and close the exits any time there is a threat to avoid access to the info in the buildings, not necessarily damage to the structures themselves. Unlike the mom and pops stores around the city, downtown can take the hit of no foot traffic for days or weeks on end.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ya'll mama-n'em is right to be embarrassed and bonus points if they are terrified because they should be.  Even if a plant did get the party started (which I highly doubt), are chicago ninjas klepto sheep?    I was watching videos made by looters risking covid and getting shot to steal  liquor and assorted dumb pooh in the Detroit forum I'm in.   Forget what this look like to white people? How does it look to us? If ninjas was risking life and limb to get food or necessities I could kind of root for them.  Stealing whatever shelf liquor you can reach got me in a rooting for the cops kinda mood especially since you probably go bring some covid home after celebrating the acquisition of  assorted brown drank.
> 
> It's all so dumb.



I feel you. 

There is foolishness and shooting in those neighborhoods weekly. But as long as it was contained in the hood, it was fine. The thing is most of us have family in those areas. Where was the outrage then? I mean people got shot at a funeral! But when our dirty laundry gets aired out in front of white folks, now it a problem? Now you don’t feel safe? 
When those ninja turtles had that big party at a mansion in Cali and 3 people got shot, in white folks eyes, all of BLM‘s protest efforts went out the window. Pookie n em aint  neva gonna fall in line with the cause.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 10, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I feel you. There is foolishness and shooting in those neighborhoods weekly. *But as long as it was contained in the hood, it was fine. *The thing is most of us have family in those areas. Where was the outrage then? I mean people got shot at a funeral!* But when our dirty laundry gets aired out in front of white folks, now it a problem? Now you don’t feel safe?*
> When those ninja turtles had that big party at a mansion in Cali and 3 people got shot, in white folks eyes, all of BLM‘s protest efforts went out the window. Pookie n em aint  neva gonna fall in line with the cause.



When I was 6 years old (1979), my mother brought me and my brothers from Detroit to visit my uncles family in Chicago.  They sent us to the store with our older cousin (about 20) and on the way back, he told us in a tone of voice that I can still hear today to run behind a nearby stairway and don't come out until he told us.    I've blacked out most of what happened but what I do remember was my cousin sticking his hand with bloody knuckles behind the stairs to pull us out to head back to the house.  He held my hand the entire walk home (I think he was a little shook) and his blood pooled in our hands and trickled up my arm.  My mother lost her mind when she saw me and we left town expeditiously.  She wouldn't even go back for her brothers funeral 20 years later.

That's my traumatized black   memory of Chicago.  I have many more traumatic memories of Detroit, lest ya'll think I'm just picking on your city.  That said, none of the fornication pooh that happens in the hood is fine.  I'm black and I don't feel safe in predominantly black parts of your city or my hometown and that ain't got nothing to do with white folks.


----------



## janaq2003 (Aug 10, 2020)

Just pathetic


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 10, 2020)

I saw a short clip of them looting the Tesla store I have turned off all news


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 10, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...rested-in-chicago-looting-monday/2320365/?amp


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 11, 2020)

Every white kid in this picture is going to be fine. 


Everything Zen said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/black-lives-matter-holds-rally-supporting-individuals-arrested-in-chicago-looting-monday/2320365/?amp


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't know if this is really triggered by a police shooting, or if the shooting was unwarranted even. I do know that I feel differently about rioting in response to social injustice, and I don't care what was stolen. Sometimes rich people can't hear you unless they also have skin in the game.


----------



## meka72 (Aug 11, 2020)

Kanky said:


> Pandemic unemployment benefits have run out and people still can't find jobs, so I am expecting to see a lot of this kind of thing in the next few weeks.


Unfortunately this has happened before, long before the current and economic and health crises.


----------



## kxlot79 (Aug 14, 2020)

This is the first time I’m experiencing this level of social unrest. I have never seen downtown look how it’s looking with my own eyes. This whole thing is surreal for me, like an episode of Twilight Zone or Black Mirror. All the black & white photos and videos of social unrest materialized onto storefronts and sidewalks are live and in living color now.

Honestly, I’m becoming a bit numb to it all, and I think that’s probably a very bad sign, but I take numbness over anxiety, depression, or any kind of stress.
I have a bit of insulation from the chaos, but only “a bit,” because I don’t want to overestimate my comfort. 
A lot of people were already suffering very badly in the city before the pandemic (and all the social and economic distress). I believe most of the petty crime oozes allover the hood out of hopelessness and apathy. I only imagine that apathetic despair to deepen exponentially if this unrest bubbles at this level (or higher!) for much longer. The (Black) middle class and upwardly mobile (positions I qualify myself as occupying) were already in a precarious situation pre-pandemic; and it’s so much worse now for those of us who are/were builders in our community. I have over a dozen Black friends who have businesses in Chicago (some of which I’d invested in) who were randomly targeted in the looting and rioting that has been flashing throughout the city. Some will never recover their businesses or investments. A lot of the destruction that personally impacted me was instigated by other Black people (likely those who don’t build or own or invest anything), but I primarily blame the agents of chaos who I believe are fanning the flames and adding gas.

I wonder if it’s too much to hope that lasting progressive legislation will somehow rise out of the ashes of all of this chaos and destruction.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 14, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> This is the first time I’m experiencing this level of social unrest. I have never seen downtown look how it’s looking with my own eyes. This whole thing is surreal for me, like an episode of Twilight Zone or Black Mirror. All the black & white photos and videos of social unrest materialized onto storefronts and sidewalks are live and in living color now.
> 
> Honestly, I’m becoming a bit numb to it all, and I think that’s probably a very bad sign, but I take numbness over anxiety, depression, or any kind of stress.
> I have a bit of insulation from the chaos, but only “a bit,” because I don’t want to overestimate my comfort.
> ...


Since May I have found my self aggressively spending at my neighborhood black owned business, like I can save them. I have lived in Bronzeville 14 years when it was nothing over her so it hurts my heart to see all the destruction knowing how long it took to get where we where prior to May. Someone could offer me a dime more than I owe on my mortgage and I would never look back I am tired.


----------

